# Maker's Mark - who else loves the stuff?



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Always prefered Burbon to Scotch and, outside one of my homebrews, Makers Mark has been my hard drink of choice for many years. Became one of their ambassadors and have had my name on a name-plate on one of their barrels for three/four years now, can't remember. Can't wait 'til that batch is ready. Plan to visit them on that day. (Send me a PM if you want a Maker's holiday card sent to you.)

Wondered who else here enjoys THIS very fine adult beverage?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

My favorite burbon and my go to at the bar above everything else just can't afford to drink alot of it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ME!!!

Mark(catfish) and I sat on my porch a few weeks back smoking cigars and drinking good bourbon, and I have to say I think I enjoyed it more than the other 8 or 10 different bourbons we sampled. Funny I drink almost every bourbon neat, but for the first time I had the Makers neat. Clean smooth with a certain sweetness.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

It's a quality beverage. I've enjoyed it each and every time. With the holidays coming up, a bottle of Marker's will sure to be on the purchase list.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Definately belongs in everybody's liquor cabinet; one of my 'go to' bourbons.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I do.
Also love JD Single Barrel.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

It is the only liquor I have at the moment. It is awesome to drink while on backpacking trips, light, sweet, and enjoyable. If I am on the woods, there is a good possibility that I have a little flask with some Makers Mark to share around a fire.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> It's a quality beverage. I've enjoyed it each and every time. With the holidays coming up, a bottle of Marker's will sure to be on the purchase list.


We always buy a bottle during the holidays.. seems to be when they go on sale here at the local ABC stores. Like Frank said, one of our favorite bourbons.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I used to love Scotch, and I still do, but it's been awhile since I drank it. I tried a Makers Mark early this year and I've been a bourbon kinda guy since. I love bourbon now and Makers Mark is a great one to have on hand. I scored a 1.75L bottle of it at Costco that's now tiding me over. :al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

One of my favorite bourbons. I always keep a bottle around (usually the 1.75 from Costco that DGen mentioned--hell of a deal, really).


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Mr. Pink said:


> Always prefered Burbon to Scotch and, outside one of my homebrews, Makers Mark has been my hard drink of choice for many years. Became one of their ambassadors and have had my name on a name-plate on one of their barrels for three/four years now, can't remember. Can't wait 'til that batch is ready. Plan to visit them on that day. (Send me a PM if you want a Maker's holiday card sent to you.)
> 
> Wondered who else here enjoys THIS very fine adult beverage?


Maker's Mark sure made a hit at the TW herf yesterday...


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

floydp said:


> ME!!!
> 
> Mark(catfish) and I sat on my porch a few weeks back smoking cigars and drinking good bourbon, and I have to say I think I enjoyed it more than the other 8 or 10 different bourbons we sampled. Funny I drink almost every bourbon neat, but for the first time I had the Makers neat. Clean smooth with a certain sweetness.


This was the first Maker's Mark that I had ever tasted and it was a great surprise. Very smooth, no burn, and a slight sweetness. This is one that I would definitely keep on hand. Thanks again Frank.


----------



## BlackTalon (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh yeah! I had my first Maker's Mark last night and I must say once I had one that was it for me I drank nothing but for the rest of the night I was completely spoiled and a tad trashed but maaaan was it a beautiful taste that got me there and extra smooth. Though the Patron was excellent and I have to admit I just flat out stole my buddies johnny walker after having a sip he "lost track" of it :al Man now I want some more..... ugh this is gonna cost me but hey who cares!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Maker's Mark sure made a hit at the TW herf yesterday...


Have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

definatly my favorite. I keep seeing posts saying they get a bottle for the hollidays, well I get a case afew times a year. It is one of those bottles that if a friend comes over we usually make the whole thing dissapear. Just love the stuff.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

I reciently finished a bottle of a competing brand(Knob Creak) and was contemplating trying Makers (also I did sign up as one of their ambassadors, got the free tumblers/stir sticks). Any opinions Makers vs. Knob Creek???


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Thread Hi-jack (Kind of)

Chris,

The boys should be at Cigarros Sat (11/19). If you have time, we could do a side to side comparison. I have been wondering the same thing. I ALMOST sprung for a bottle on Saturday, but ended up with the Knob Creek instead. I also ended up with some Aboulor (sp?) A'bunadh. I could learn to like that stuff!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Neuromancer said:
> ...


Dunno if you're gonna make it to LJ's on Friday night but if you think the Maker's Mark was something wait until you see what I'm gonna bring if I can make it (and I am going to damn sure try)...I'll give you a hint...it's a bourbon and it's 108 proof...and smooth...sorry for the threadjack here...anyone wants to know what this is let me know...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I make Mint Julip with Makers Mark, I drop some leafs in the bottle and boy does it get tasty with some time in the fridge!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mr. Pink said:


> Always prefered Burbon to Scotch and, outside one of my homebrews, Makers Mark has been my hard drink of choice for many years. Became one of their ambassadors and have had my name on a name-plate on one of their barrels for three/four years now, can't remember. Can't wait 'til that batch is ready. Plan to visit them on that day. (Send me a PM if you want a Maker's holiday card sent to you.)
> 
> Wondered who else here enjoys THIS very fine adult beverage?


I stumbled on to Maker's about a month ago (It's my boss' favorite), and now has become one of my favorites as well. I like a nice shot of Maker's mixed with some Coca-cola with ice and I am in heaven! 

ATL


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I love Maker's Mark. Jack Daniels just has a great marketing team. Makers Mark is still made in small batch and its aged 10 years if I am correct. If not, I'm sure the know-it-all will correct me.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Makers is my solid #2. Still not up there with the Jim Beam Black for me. Just like the flavor of the black a bit better.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I stumbled on to Maker's about a month ago (It's my boss' favorite), and now has become one of my favorites as well. I like a nice shot of Maker's mixed with some Coca-cola with ice and I am in heaven!
> 
> ATL


I hate to think of mixing it with coke, just my opinion.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I hate to think of mixing it with coke, just my opinion.


There is a true alcoholic. Gimme some brother. :r


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Also my favorite hard liquor....I like mine with 3 ice cubes in a tumbler of Maker's!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Mr. Pink said:


> Makers Mark has been my hard drink of choice for many years. Wondered who else here enjoys THIS very fine adult beverage?


I have tried Maker's Mark and thought it was very good. Smooth! But, I recently tried a Blanton's Single Barrel and thought that was better. Other than that, I haven't tried all that many bourbons. JB, JD, knob creek. I like single malts but they are a completely different taste.

Have to say I envy you having your name on a barrel though.

The Doc


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Maker's Mark is a true classic. That and Bookers are my favorites with Bookers winning by a small margin.


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Knob Creek is my favorite. I do enjoy Marker's Mark also.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, I started on a bottle of Makers last week and I do notice a distinctly different taste from Knob Creek. 

Ironically a friend of my wife tells me that her employer has some bourbon in the closet that nobody drinks would I like a couple bottles? Today she gave me two bottles of ..... Makers Mark  So I'm looking at the bottle thinking something is strange about it and realize that these are not 750ml bottles, they instead say "Four Fifths Quart" which after you do the math in your head you realize is one fifth gallon. How long has it been since liquor was sold by the fifth in the US? She is guessing these are over 20 years old.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

MM was my favorite bourbon before I gave up the spirits - was perfect with a HdM Excalibur - Maduro (make me tell you the story some day about sleeping on the concrete bench in the small square room!)


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I was/am a fan of MM until I tried Woodford's, and the difference is huge side-by-side. MM has more of the alocohol present on the taste and not as smooth as Woodford. I'll drink either, but if there's a choice or I am purchasing a bottle, then there's no question which one I would choose.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Just purchased my first bottle of MM today. Was disappointed at first. Fake plastic wax. Screw top bottle! Geeze . . . Then I tasted the stuff. This has to be about the smoothest bourbon that I have had. I will certainly be buying more of this . . . as soon as I find a proper decanter to put it in. Perhaps an old Knob Creek bottle or something


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a bottle, along with my Kentuckians, from Maker's which was put out for the Kentucky Wildcats NCAA Championship. It has Kentucky on one side and 1996 on the other. The bottle went into production before Maker's could get permission from the college to use the logo on the label, so it isn't as cool as it could have been, but still cool.



You just don't know, or maybe you do, how many times I've looked at that bottle and thought, "what would it take?".


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ky toker said:


> You just don't know, or maybe you do, how many times I've looked at that bottle and thought, "what would it take?".


How about in celebration of their next championship?
:2


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

pnoon said:


> How about in celebration of their next championship?
> :2


That is a nice idea. I'm afraid it will age a bit longer.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

At my local Cigar Store they have Makers Mark Cgiars...

never tried to alcohol though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I have a bottle, along with my Kentuckians, from Maker's which was put out for the Kentucky Wildcats NCAA Championship. It has Kentucky on one side and 1996 on the other. The bottle went into production before Maker's could get permission from the college to use the logo on the label, so it isn't as cool as it could have been, but still cool.
> 
> You just don't know, or maybe you do, how many times I've looked at that bottle and thought, "what would it take?".


Too bad the school didn't allow it. Bourbon is KY's finest export, and a fitting salute to a historic event.

Are the contents different from their regular offering?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

there have been a limited amount of Orange waxed MM here in Syracuse to pay tribute to Syracuse University.

i got one for an out of town friend. i couldn't buy one for myself, because i know that i'd just end up drinking it...might as well let somebody who wanted to 'collect' it have it..


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Jim Beam has their FSU/UF edition here. I am sure the Garnet/Gold one tastes much better than the orange and blue travesty in bourbon....


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

celticgent said:


> there have been a limited amount of Orange waxed MM here in Syracuse to pay tribute to Syracuse University.
> 
> i got one for an out of town friend. i couldn't buy one for myself, because i know that i'd just end up drinking it...might as well let somebody who wanted to 'collect' it have it..


Yep, here in Nebraska you can get the Red and White dipped bottles for NU. I've also seen the Red and Green Christmas bottles.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Too bad the school didn't allow it. Bourbon is KY's finest export, and a fitting salute to a historic event.
> 
> Are the contents different from their regular offering?


Same bourbon. They later made a bottle for Louisville and were able to put the Cardinal logo on the bottle.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Never tried MM, but then I've never tried any bourbon, so yeah.. But all the glowing reviews here make me wonder... Well, in about a year n a half, I know what I'm sampling!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

damn, you're just a youngin, eh?

christ, i didn't have bourbon till i was at least 14 or so...


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the coolest Maker's Mark commenorative bottle was for the Maker's Mark Mile horse race at Keeneland one year, they did a bottle with no bourbon in it. There was a stars and stripes one they made around 9-11 that was cool too.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

celticgent said:


> damn, you're just a youngin, eh?
> 
> christ, i didn't have bourbon till i was at least 14 or so...


Hah.. yeah.. I'm a young'n...


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I have a bottle, along with my Kentuckians, from Maker's which was put out for the Kentucky Wildcats NCAA Championship. It has Kentucky on one side and 1996 on the other. The bottle went into production before Maker's could get permission from the college to use the logo on the label, so it isn't as cool as it could have been, but still cool.
> 
> You just don't know, or maybe you do, how many times I've looked at that bottle and thought, "what would it take?".


Damned good thing they never made a commemorative bottle for Columbia football. Back in my day, from 1983 to 1988 or 1989, they didn't win a single game, setting an NCAA record.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Aaron said:


> Damned good thing they never made a commemorative bottle for Columbia football. Back in my day, from 1983 to 1988 or 1989, they didn't win a single game, setting an NCAA record.


I'm sure the coach found a bottle! :al


----------

